# Greetings fellow authors



## Thom McNeilly (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm Thom. I'm from a small town in the UK called Larne, a place so small if a bomb blew it up no one would notice 

I've been writing for over five years, dabbling in many different genres, but mainly sticking with Horror/Sci-Fi with sprinklings of Erotisim. I enjoy reading, in particular Stephen King. I just picked up Under the Dome and am looking forward to starting to read it. Nothing beats a story the SK way. I'm also enjoy web design, a self taught designer I may add, writing and fishing.

At the moment I'm a student, training as a computer technician, something I do enjoy in a way, but my real passion is my writing, the craft. I try to squeeze in a few hours a day to continue my current project, usually succeding as wall thank god. I hope to one day make a living from it, but making the best sellers list would be a dream come true.

I post the fruits of my labour on my own website, but came here looking for other writers and some helpful criticism. I'm glad to be part of this community and hope to have many an intresting conversation with you all. 

Regards, Thom.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Thom, you are wrong about one thing, Google "Larne bomb" and you get ninety seven thousand four hundred results, someone is noticing.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Thom, welcome to the site.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome, Thom! We're happy to have you here to discuss and converse.  ~Foxee


----------

